

Ask HN:Frightening Experiment- Re-Imagining YC (Feasibility Validation) - srid68

I am planning to launch a Pre-Incubator as an experiment in learning about propagation of idea before i do the actual propagation of my actual start-up which is a multi platform API framework similar to PhoneGap but based on Html and OpenGL (Still 3 to 6 months to complete OpenGL runtime)<p>At the same time, i want to publish a Founder Kit for publishing Prototypes which may be useful to many.<p>The Ugly Pre-Launch site is at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ideatomvp.com<p>Would love to get comments&#x2F;advice
======
kvi
That website is sure ugly as hell. >Reusable components from Arshu will be
used to develop the Mvp No, thank you, sir.

